# This Guy is Walking around Southern Utah



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I haven't seen this posted before but even if it has it may deserve a repost. It sounds like this guy wants to be off of the grid but can't bet away from it since he is breaking into cabins and taking what he wants.

http://news.yahoo.com/mountain-man-scares-owners-remote-utah-cabins-090722480.html


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It's an interesting story. Sooner or later the guy will get caught.

Here's another post that might interest you:
viewtopic.php?f=61&t=40188


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

he is the true honey badger...


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow love the sotry. I lve these type of real life mysteries..... dude sounds crazy, but honestly what a badass hahah. Except for the defiling and defecating in cabins part LOL


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I hadn't heard about this until it was mentioned on The Bob and Tom Show a couple days ago. I knew the story would find it's way here. 8)


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

He actually broke into a cabin on my family's property in north fork, this guy is a pain and needs to be caught!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't see anything admirable about it; just a modern day thief. It will be great to get the real story (so many theories of who and why) once he gets busted.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

stablebuck said:


> he is the true honey badger...


O man that just cracked me up! "Honey Badger dont ......" well never mind :lol:


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Huge29 said:


> I don't see anything admirable about it; just a modern day thief. It will be great to get the real story (so many theories of who and why) once he gets busted.


No I agree. Don't get me wrong his stealing from others and vandalism is nothing to be celebrated. But something about it basically the survivalist part and doing whatever he wants, together with the mystery makes the story appealing. Like something you could make a movie out of.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Bax* said:


> stablebuck said:
> 
> 
> > he is the true honey badger...
> ...


That cracked me up too. I suppose you've seen that video too. The narration was pretty funny.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

longbow said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > stablebuck said:
> ...


I wish I knew someone that talked like that. I would want to talk to them every time I had a rough day at work. Guaranteed way to brighten your day :lol:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

"Ew, look at him eating a snake. That's just nayasty!" :lol: 


About the crazy cabin wanderer, I have a feeling that the end of this story will be colorful. Something tells me that his inner honey badger will overrule any possibility of a peaceful submission to the authorities.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

LOAH said:


> "Ew, look at him eating a snake. That's just nayasty!" :lol:
> 
> About the crazy cabin wanderer, I have a feeling that the end of this story will be colorful. Something tells me that his inner honey badger will overrule any possibility of a peaceful submission to the authorities.


I hope so


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

[quote="LOAH
About the crazy cabin wanderer, I have a feeling that the end of this story will be colorful. Something tells me that his inner honey badger will overrule any possibility of a peaceful submission to the authorities.[/quote]

I'll bet he's not the mountainman he's been made out to be. I'll bet he has a normal job and scouts cabin areas to vandalize on his days off. He's probably not married or he wouldn't have the freedom to roam about without someone at home getting suspicious. I wouldn't guess he's a druggy because all the druggies I know wouldn't have the gumption to hike about and stay away that long. It'll be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

He has officially been identified http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=148&si ... featured-1


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> He has officially been identified http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=148&si ... featured-1


Well I'll be damned Huge, I just barely read that. I think I might be wrong about him. He sounds more of a fruit than I thought. I'll bet he doesn't go easy.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Made me curious as to what his record was not allowing him to have a firearm. All that I could find is this http://www.mugshots.com/US-Counties/Uta ... p/details/
I couldn't find anything with the actual criminal history.


----------

